# Armalite



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got my new boom stick, just wondering what you gun guys think of product


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice boom stick. Never seen an ar I didn't like.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I passed up on a colt for it


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I looked at an Armalite last night when I was getting a new pistol. Prices are awesome right now since Tuesday went like it did. Looked very nice and the shop owners spoke highly of them.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

wasnt armalite the original manufacture of said firearms?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dovans said:


> wasnt armalite the original manufacture of said firearms?


Yes they sold design to colt and eagle arms picked up the name I thought it would be cool to have the real deal also the two-stage trigger sold me


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sweet!! now what do you intend to shoot with it?
sherman


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> sweet!! now what do you intend to shoot with it?
> sherman


I bet it will be bullets had to say that


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> sweet!! now what do you intend to shoot with it?
> sherman


I plan to shoot paper targets with it mostly but the thought to be able to go out coyote hunting sounds pretty amusing


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my nephew down in tn has (I think he said an ar 10) a nice little rifle that I just love to shoot paper with. he uses it for hog hunting.
sherman


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks nice have you put any down range yet?


----------

